# Gary: Dunlop Winter Sport 3D vs M3 ROF



## WOODYBROWN (Mar 17, 2006)

Gary:
What would be the dry road handling and/or snow performance differences be between the run flat and non-RF
versions of the Dunlop Winter sport 3D.
I have a 550 Sport 2010 and will run 17" rims for winter
Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

WOODYBROWN said:


> Gary:
> What would be the dry road handling and/or snow performance differences be between the run flat and non-RF
> versions of the Dunlop Winter sport 3D.
> I have a 550 Sport 2010 and will run 17" rims for winter
> Thanks


These are very similar to each other in those regards. You would see a very slight advantage in snow and ice with the 3D tire, while the M3DSST has a stiffer sidewall which gives you faster steering response and a stiffer ride/more road feel.

Winter http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/winter/index.jsp


----------

